# tegu behavoir



## bubbasherps (Nov 25, 2007)

Ive had tegus and alot of other lizard species I have notice behavoir in tegus my adult male which I chat to every day will come over to me and open his mouth up wide is it recognizing me ? ive been trying to figure it out does any body else had experiences like this ?


----------



## AB^ (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine yawn, that's the only time I see them open their mouths when not engulfing something


----------



## COWHER (Nov 28, 2007)

maybe he wants to eat you lol :shock:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with Kevin, I have seen them yawn too.


----------



## Mike (Nov 28, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> I agree with Kevin, I have seen them yawn too.



Me three.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 28, 2007)

mine always yawns when he's by me. i don't know why. maybe he's telling me he's tired of me. lol


----------



## greentriple (Nov 29, 2007)

They are bored. A life in captivity has is so dull for them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2007)

greentriple said:


> They are bored. A life in captivity has is so dull for them.



Sadly, I have to agree.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 29, 2007)

That's why you have to make things mentally stimulating for them. Especially for more intelligent species such as varanids and tegus.
Rearranging the cage will help as will putting some oddball random object in the cage for them to investigate. Providing a variety of foods is a good idea too.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 29, 2007)

well, my tegu that was constantly yawning was in the process of getting ready to hibernate. haven't seen the guy for couple of weeks now. my othe tegu is more than active. guys a little explorer in his own right.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 29, 2007)

Mentally stimulating huh? I'm going to start giving El Che the New York Times Crossword, that should keep him stimulated. Hell, it he can get Friday's it will be a clear sign of his intelligence and advance brain development, I might be able to argue he has a frontal lobe and feelings.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 30, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Mentally stimulating huh? I'm going to start giving El Che the New York Times Crossword, that should keep him stimulated. Hell, it he can get Friday's it will be a clear sign of his intelligence and advance brain development, I might be able to argue he has a frontal lobe and feelings.



Yea, there are even some humans that can not learn, well not as much as tegus. Seems like they must learn the hard way.


----------



## olympus (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe he's trying to tell you he wants to go to the dentist.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 30, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Mentally stimulating huh? I'm going to start giving El Che the New York Times Crossword, that should keep him stimulated. Hell, it he can get Friday's it will be a clear sign of his intelligence and advance brain development, I might be able to argue he has a frontal lobe and feelings.





are you saying your tegu doesnt love you?? :wink:


----------



## bubbasherps (Dec 1, 2007)

i started to open my mouth up at him , he replys showing me his mouth. maybe he needs mouth wash ...or dentist just another interesting thing about the amazing tegu


----------

